# Wii games for kids



## Scott (Oct 22, 2008)

Please recommend good Wii games for boys ages 7 and 9 and a girl, age 4. Thanks!


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 22, 2008)

None. Video games of all sorts are destructive, detrimental, and down right of no use.

Just kidding. Sort of. I'm on a personal quest to have video games excised from the lives of young people.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 22, 2008)

The Wii Sports it comes with is great as is Wii Play. Super Mario Galaxy is lots of fun and not too awfully difficult.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 22, 2008)

I looked again at the ages you mentioned. Legend of Zelda is mighty cool. Try to rent before you buy, those games aren't cheap.


Here's a great site. Also, if you hear of a game, check out the reviews on Amazon.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Oct 22, 2008)

Use gamefly. It works like Netflix but for video games.


----------



## Reformed Baptist (Oct 22, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> None. Video games of all sorts are destructive, detrimental, and down right of no use.
> 
> Just kidding. Sort of. I'm on a personal quest to have video games excised from the lives of young people.



Did you not get that Atari for Christmas like you wanted?


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 22, 2008)

Lawrence is dissing video games while dressed in a Confederate army uniform. Will the real virtual reality please stand up? Tehehehehehehehe


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 22, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Lawrence is dissing video games while dressed in a Confederate army uniform. Will the real virtual reality please stand up? Tehehehehehehehe


----------



## Kevin (Oct 22, 2008)

Wii sports is great for all ages, I even play some.


----------

